# ارغب الف قطعه ملابس جملة باسعار مخفضة جملة



## ابوحاتم9 (25 فبراير 2012)

ارغب بتجار جملة يوفروا ملابس باسعار مخفضة بشكل مستمر في كل مره الف قطعه او مره واحده الف قطعه باسعار مخفضه حسب المتوفر لديهم في اي منطقة بالمملكة


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ارغب الف قطعه ملابس جملة باسعار مخفضة جملة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ابوحاتم9 (26 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ارغب الف قطعه ملابس جملة باسعار مخفضة جملة*

يسلموا دانة


----------

